# Mac browser does not load my website



## pcb (Nov 26, 2001)

Please could someone who is using a Mac (and any mainstream Mac browser-Internet Explorer/ Safari, etc.), go to my site & tell me whether they can load it : www.pbatchelor-portraits.co.uk .
I have recently (and for the first time!) tried to access the site on a Mac (I think the browser was IE). 
Only the background loaded (all other graphics & text are in layers.)

I have a timeline (layers) running on the homepage, which I feel could be the reason.
The timeline starts running normally after the main graphic loads.

There is no timeline on this alternative homepage: www.pbatchelor-portraits.co.uk\indexNotTL.html
Does this load? ( on Macs). If it does, it would appear that the Timeline is the problem.
If not, it has to be the layers...or just Mac-unfriendly coding.
I used Namo Web Editor.

The site works perfectly on PCs using IE and Opera. 
Netscape-based browsers don't run the timeline, nor roll-over buttons. I can live with that, but not if the site doesn't load at all.

Very many thanks to any kind Mac user who will oblige,

from a humble PC user.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi pcb:

Safari 1.0.2 loads it fine, portrait with three links on main page. Other pages load fine. Nice site.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

May find http://macfixitforums.com/ useful also


----------



## pcb (Nov 26, 2001)

Many thanks for your testing my site, Yankee Rose..you have made my day. I was fearing that all Mac browsers won't load my site. (Mac Internet Explorer doesn't seem to-as verified by others.

I suppose though that most users on Mac (as with the PC) will be using IE!! 

Thanks for the appreciation

Joe2 cool,

Thanks for the link..I did search a couple of Mac forums ( I am so busy- in such a hurry to finish my new site, I didn't spend too much time on it, must say ).

PcB


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

..........


----------

